# Dark foreground:bright background



## Ron Evers (Jun 29, 2010)

I was trying to use a dark foreground to frame a bright landscape.  Tough shots with such a huge dynamic range.  What do you think?


1.








2.


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 29, 2010)

Ron
Those scenes are tough to photograph, the range is more than most cameras can capture in one photo.

The first one almos works, except the light on the tree trunk in the foreground.

The second photo is very busy and hard to photograph. The "almost silhouette of the trunks and then the blown out portions in the near backround make this a very difficult capture.

Maybe bracketing will be a better method???


----------



## Nod (Jun 29, 2010)

Would a ND filter have helped !  It might have taken some reflection off of the water.  Just a thought.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never had any luck with shots like these although I haven't tried them a lot.  I did when I first started with my camera and I guess it discouraged me after a few attempts.  These look better than what I've tried.  I'd love to hear the secret to nailing them.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 29, 2010)

Nod said:


> Would a ND filter have helped !  It might have taken some reflection off of the water.  Just a thought.



Not a ND but a CPL perhaps & I had both with me.  However, that was the least of my concern at the time. 

I did take two shots of #2, one with -1/3 exposure compensation, which is the one presented.  

" I'd love to hear  the secret to nailing them."  Me too.


----------

